# Crashing M3 at HPDE is a fav past time now...



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

The HACK said:


> Hm...Either the exposure was off, or does the "shadowchrome" M3 wheels look awefully light? Where's the small ///M badge that's suppose to be on OEM wheels?
> 
> Is it me, or did he put R-comps on REPLICA wheels?


i'm pretty sure it's you


----------



## LmtdSlip (May 28, 2003)

Couple of questions:

1/ How does this typically work with your insurers?
2/ Whats with the wheel chocks on level ground and car not on a jack?
3/ What is with that dorky helmet he is wearing? That wouldnt protect you from anything.


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

LmtdSlip said:


> Couple of questions:
> 
> 1/ How does this typically work with your insurers?
> 2/ Whats with the wheel chocks on level ground and car not on a jack?


unless his ins policy saids it excludes damages from track, he is covered... rates would prolly go up... as with rates of all M3 owners and probably all BMW owners... 

wheel chocks, usually u see them at the track because you cannot use the e-brake after a run session as the brakes are too hot and would melt the drum shoes of the ebrake... so usually ppl put chokes to prevent car from rolling off just in case... cars are usually in gear, of course...


----------



## SoonerPast (May 14, 2002)

*Could the wheel have failed first?*

Does anyone know what happened?


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

atyclb said:


> i'm pretty sure it's you


Yeah, you're right...Nevermind.


----------



## m3bs (Dec 24, 2001)

Hey, that's my red M3 in the background!

(and my dog in the linked pics!)


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

m3bs said:


> Hey, that's my red M3 in the background!
> 
> (and my dog in the linked pics!)


So what happened..? What school was that?


----------



## m3bs (Dec 24, 2001)

Chris330Ci said:


> So what happened..? What school was that?


It was Carolinas PCA event earlier this year. He lost it coming out of turn 3, and went off into the tire wall. Could have been a lot worse. I believe the car was repairable, especially considering the fact that the driver was an insurance agent!


----------



## m3bs (Dec 24, 2001)

Agreed. That's why I dropped my C/C coverage. 

This is probably why it cost me twice as much to insure a 7 year old M3 than a brand new 330i.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

m3bs said:


> It was Carolinas PCA event earlier this year. He lost it coming out of turn 3, and went off into the tire wall. Could have been a lot worse. I believe the car was repairable, especially considering the fact that the driver was an insurance agent!


Ah turn 3. Looks easy but then you see all the skid marks that tell another story. I recall having slid once coming out of turn 3... :eeps:


----------



## TeamM3 (Dec 24, 2002)

what's the big deal :dunno: 

probably been several dozen E36 M3's smashed up at Road Atlanta alone over the years, happens all the time


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

___lk___ said:


> ...no normal insurance policy was ever meant to cover ANYTHING where special racing harnesses and firesuits are SOP...


Please try not to comment on things you have absolutely no idea or experience with...It really shows your ignorance.

Racing harnesses and firesuits are not standard operating procedure. In fact there are a lot more people attending HPDSes without special harnesses and firesuits than there are people with. In fact, people who show up at HPDSes with firesuits are usually LAUGHED AT as poseurs. The only guys at the last event with firesuits are the paramedics.

Come back and comment when you've actually DONE a HPDS.


----------



## O3M3 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Interesting Thread, But It's my car.*

First of all Yes I lost it.

Second To ___IK___: I have the money to race the car uninsured, but choose to have sense enough to make sure it was covered. $17,000 worth of repairs. $1500 worth af guardrail.

Now they have a tire wall in front of the guardrail that would have saved me lots of $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

And the firesuit and harness are safety equipment you should not do without. Laugh if you want to, but I lived through a crash in a stock car in 1993 because of one.

Third to all of you guys: Its not worth the BS from the body shops and dealerships to get the car fixed right. 94 Days from the day of the accident until I had it right again.

But the beast lives and I have another car for the track only now!


----------



## O3M3 (Oct 9, 2003)

O3M3 said:


> First of all Yes I lost it.
> 
> Second To ___IK___: I have the money to race the car uninsured, but choose to have sense enough to make sure it was covered. $17,000 worth of repairs. $1500 worth af guardrail.
> 
> ...


----------



## Stuka (Jul 17, 2002)

SONET said:


> Dear E46 M3 owners,
> 
> Please stop crashing your cars. I want one and you are driving up the insurance rates way too high.


Apparently, M3's are getting wrecked at a very high rate. So high that the insurance a year for a guy like me is only $400 less than that of a 03 996TT. :yikes:

A few people on the PorkChop boards were also comenting on this interesting insurance observation of M3 vs. 996TT. :tsk:

Andy
02 M3 CB/Cloth SMG


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

O3M3 said:


> First of all Yes I lost it.
> 
> Second To ___IK___: I have the money to race the car uninsured, but choose to have sense enough to make sure it was covered. $17,000 worth of repairs. $1500 worth af guardrail.
> 
> ...


Welcome Duane. :hi: Thanks for posting. So are you going to the Sandlapper school @ CMP in a couple weeks? I'll be there on Sunday...


----------



## e28Will (Sep 24, 2002)

all the more reason for BMW to get back into the 'good ol days' of forged wheels. function over fasion!!


----------



## The HACK (Dec 19, 2001)

How many BMWCCA High Performance Driving Schools have you been to Larry?


----------



## O3M3 (Oct 9, 2003)

*Chris330Ci*

No, I wont be at CMP later thiis month. I just ran there last weekend. My Fiesta is only 9 seconds slower than the M3. I tend to run with the PCA. It's $70 Cheeper. I will be running VIR with www.gandwmotorsports.com the weekend after Thanksgiving. The full course is a blast. You should come. Only I must warn you the Blue and White group usually the passing zones are wherever the car in front waves you by. Have fun at CMP.


----------



## Chris330Ci (Jan 23, 2002)

O3M3 said:


> No, I wont be at CMP later thiis month. I just ran there last weekend. My Fiesta is only 9 seconds slower than the M3. I tend to run with the PCA. It's $70 Cheeper. I will be running VIR with www.gandwmotorsports.com the weekend after Thanksgiving. The full course is a blast. You should come. Only I must warn you the Blue and White group usually the passing zones are wherever the car in front waves you by. Have fun at CMP.


Fiesta..?! :lmao: I haven't run with the PCA before. I've done a Turn One event at CMP that was fairly well run and not alot of cars. I'll be at VIR the weekend before T-day with the Tar Heel CCA. I've done full course a couple times and north course a couple times. This time around, they're splitting the weekend with full course one day and north the other. :dunno: Should be interesting...


----------



## O3M3 (Oct 9, 2003)

Chris330Ci said:


> Fiesta..?! :lmao: I haven't run with the PCA before. I've done a Turn One event at CMP that was fairly well run and not alot of cars. I'll be at VIR the weekend before T-day with the Tar Heel CCA. I've done full course a couple times and north course a couple times. This time around, they're splitting the weekend with full course one day and north the other. :dunno: Should be interesting...


Yes! Fiesta!! :thumbup: I had a e36 M3 guy scratching his head last weekend when I Smoked him.  It could have been the driving :rofl: Best time last weekend was 2:11. Are you coming to Eurofest next weekend? I'm thinking of running the SCCA Autocross on Sunday. Duane


----------

